# عجائب من صنع البشر



## ماهر عيون (1 ديسمبر 2008)

_عجائب من صنع البشر_
_*1_أضخم طائرة ركاب بالعالم*_
_*بدورين و يبلغ عدد الركاب فيها 555 راكب .*_
_




_​ 

_2_اكبر اتوبيس لنقل الركاب_
_ويسع ل 170 راكب_
_



_​ 


_3_اضخم سفينة لنقل الركاب_
_وتسع ل4300 راكب_
_



_​




_*5_أكثر محاور الطرق تعقيدا بالعالم *_
_*موجود بتكساس بمدينة هوستون ويحتوي على10ممرات*_​

_*



*_​ 

_*6_ أطول جسر بحري بالعالم موجود بالصين*_
_*، تبلغ مسافته 32.5 كيلو متر*_
_



_​ 

_*7_أعرض جسر بحري بالعالم*_
_*موجود في استراليا بة 16 طريق و8 محاور*_
_



_​ 


_8_اكبرالمطارات بامريكا_
_فى مدينة نيويورك_
_



_​


_9_ أكبر حمام سباحة داخلي الموجود في ادمونتو ، البيرت كندا ، ويبلغ حجمه 5 فدادين او هكتارات_
_



_​ 

_*10_أطول مبني بالعالم ، موجود بدبي*_
_*يبلغ ارتفاعه 900 متر*_
_



_​ 


_*11_أصخم قصر موجود برومانيا،*_
_*500 غرفة نوم 55 مطبخ 120 غرفة جلوس*_
_



_​ 

_*12_اكبر ستاد كرة قدم موجود بالبرازيل، والموجود بمدينة رودي جانيرو ، **وتبلغ سعته من الجمهور 199 ألف متفرج*_
_



_​ 

_*13_اغلى ملعب كرة القدم موجود بانجلترا،وتحديدا بمدينة لندن ، يسع90 الف متفرج وتكلفتة 1.6 بليون دولار $*_
_



_​ 

_*14_أضخم منقب أو حفار بالعالم*_
_*وزنه 46 طن ، ارتفاعه 95 متر ، بعرض 215 متر*_
_*



*_​ 

_*15_أغلى فندق بالعالم ، برج العرب بدبي ، الفندق الوحيد بالعالم ال 7 نجوم ، ارخص غرفة تكلف 1000 $ بالليلة الواحدة ، والجناح الملكي فيه تكلف 28,000 $ في الليلة*_
_*



*_
_



_​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

سبحان الله خالق البشر

على ما يصنعون


----------



## Alinajeeb (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات والصور 


مشاركة جميلة يا أكبر مميز


----------



## Alinajeeb (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات والصور 


مشاركة جميلة يا أكبر مميز


----------



## ماهر عيون (3 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> سبحان الله خالق البشر
> 
> على ما يصنعون


بارك الله فيك مهندسنا ومشرفنا الغالى على مرورك الطيب 


alinajeeb قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات والصور
> 
> 
> مشاركة جميلة يا أكبر مميز


ان ردك ياخى من النوع الذى يحير لاننى لا اجد كلمات تشكرك ولكن اقول لك شكرا اخى وكلك ذوق


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام والرحمة 
جزاك الله خيرا على الصور و المعلومات


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (19 يناير 2009)

thanks for these pictures my friend


----------



## فيصل التميمي (28 يناير 2009)

من احلى المشاركات التي شاهدتها 

تسلم يا زوق


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (29 يناير 2009)

الله أكبر ولله الحمد
هذا ما أعد البشر للبشر فما بالكم بما أعد رب البشر للبشر
اللهم أرزقنا الجنة 
وما قرب إليها من قول وعمل
​


----------



## مهندس النهضة (31 يناير 2009)

ياسلام سلمت يداك على هذا الموضوع الرائع
ننتظر موضوعك القادم


----------



## esh970 (2 فبراير 2009)

تجميع رائع - ومعلومات حلوة (طبعا تحتاج إلى تحديث مستمر)

أنا شخصيا عجبتني صورة الحفار أكثر شيئ


----------



## m.zidan (4 فبراير 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## ماهر عيون (7 نوفمبر 2009)

انتم الاروع بردودكم الجميله


----------



## almasry (8 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وشيق


----------



## رضا الزنايدي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله وعلى بركة الله ، يشرفني أن أكون من بين أعضاء هذا الموقع "ملتقى المهندسين العرب" راجيا أن أفيد وأستفيد، والله الموفق


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك اللة خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## رضا الزنايدي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

عفوا ، ماهو رأي إخوتي منسوبي "ملتقى المهندسين العرب " لو أساهم في التعريف بالشاعر التونسي الكبير صاحب ملحمة الحياة " أبو القاسم الشابي "


----------



## رضا الزنايدي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك، يسرني أن أتقدم إلى منسوبي " ملتقى المهندسين العرب " بأحر التهاني وأطيب الأماني، راجيا من العلي لبقدير أن يعيده عليهم بالخير واليمن والبركة ـ أخوكم رضا الزنايدي ـ.


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (1 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الذى علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم.

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almasry (2 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل و إضافة رائعة


----------



## besty (11 يناير 2010)

_وما أوتيتم_ من العلم إلا قليلا.


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## حسام علي الخالدي (4 يونيو 2012)

تبارك الرحمن


----------

